# Blimey, Blow Dog writes something complimentary about the R35!



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Sort of. 

The perfect holiday? | BLOWDOG.COM

He is right, my GT-R left everything else standing. For one lap at a time.
I will do a write up of my trip shortly.


----------



## QuickNick (Aug 21, 2009)

Amazing; I think these trips are a fool proof way of having an unforgettable time.

I was supposed to go to Spa on Thursday as our sponsored race car is racing however too many forthcoming 'ring trips planned so will have to wait until next month to get back out there; I will keep the updates coming of my experiences also, hopefully the weather will be just as nice for me as it was for you guys.

N


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe the GTROC should organise one!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm always complimentary about my brethren!!


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Sort of.
> 
> The perfect holiday? | BLOWDOG.COM
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble David, but I don't think he was on about you. A certain sparkly silver one showed him the way!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I know he wasn't talking about me. There is also the slight difference of nearly 100hp between mine and the two in his group!

But he is right that a GT-R cannot do more than a lap of the Nordschleife at high speed without overheating, at least in the conditions we had last weekend. It is a real weak point of the car and there is no doubt the GT3s coped much, much better.

But over that one lap, Godzilla rules!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Bit like the Redbull F1 team, qualifying kings, but still only 2nd place, lol.


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

David - what time did you manage in the end?
My last lap on Sunday was a 7m 48s with a couple of small traffic hold ups, BTG.
Still plenty of time to be had as I'm only a ring novice and seriously lacked the pace in the second half as Glenn in his GT3RS started catching back up a little.
Good to meet you Sunday, I would have loved to have gone out in you car to see the difference. These cars seriously need another 2 degrees negative camber on the front. Just washes out when turning in and you have to get on the throttle to get around it.
A proper tyre scrubber all the way round, but oh what fun!!!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

( to be read in a Homer Simpson voice ) "mmmm steak and chips"


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> But he is right that a GT-R cannot do more than a lap of the Nordschleife at high speed without overheating, at least in the conditions we had last weekend. It is a real weak point of the car and there is no doubt the GT3s coped much, much better.


^

Its a true crime that Nissan is selling these cars in a condition where they CANNOT be used on track ANYWHERE on ANY conditions.

This could have easily fixed, and this is an isssue Nissan have known all along.

I ordered extra cooling package from the dealer, 1500 euros plus 2 days of work! :runaway:

But without it, GTR cannot be tracked. Very very lame...


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Kurgan

That sounds interesting - is there a dealer supported cooling pack and if so, what's in it?
Thanks
Mick


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

mickv said:


> Kurgan
> 
> That sounds interesting - is there a dealer supported cooling pack and if so, what's in it?
> Thanks
> Mick


NEWS


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

This is from the finnish dealer, orginally from Nissan (?).

Anyways, its official. Thats all info i was given when i made the decision to order that.

"Cooling 
To improve cooling around the rear of the car, two additional NACA cooling ducts have been 
added to the carbon fibre underfloor diffuser which will provide additional cooling to the exhaust 
and gearbox. Furthermore, a new, larger diameter pipe connecting the oil cooler will reduce 
gearbox temperatures."


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

Kurgan said:


> This is from the finnish dealer, orginally from Nissan (?).
> 
> Anyways, its official. Thats all info i was given when i made the decision to order that.
> 
> ...


The parts available from NISMO keep the car in warranty.
This is because NISMO is a Nissan daughter if I'm not mistaken.
(a bit like AMG for Mercedes)

Unfortunately the parts also carry the awful GTR Tax. :bawling:


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

I phoned Middlehurst earlier and they say they cannot give me any futher details on it yet as they still haven't had a set come in yet.

the man that deals with it is supposed to be phoning me on Monday about it!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

These sound like the my10 changes, not a dealer fit option....... Unless retrofit is a reality.

Middlehurst will fit you a Nismo diff cooler.

Or you could buy the Clubsport exhaust which includes the undertray.




Kurgan said:


> This is from the finnish dealer, orginally from Nissan (?).
> 
> Anyways, its official. Thats all info i was given when i made the decision to order that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

None of these will make enough difference to a GTR that is being driven really hard by a skilled driver (like Rosco).

There are cars in the USA with additional engine oil coolers, radiators, diff and gearbox coolers and even they still overheat. These all reduce heat, but the simple fact is that a GTR is not designed to lap consistently within it's design temperature tolerances.


----------

